# Car Alarm on 2006 Cadillac CTS ?



## jeyaar789 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a 2006 3.6Lt Cadillac CTS Sports Luxury ( RHD UK Model )

The Alarm goes off 50 seconds after locking with the remote, especially if you park on a hill :upset:.

I have disabled the Intrusion ( infra red ) sensor, so it's not that,
so I need to find the tilt/motion sensor, trouble is I have no idea where
it could be. These cars' anti-theft systems are different from the US CTS versions and are still fairly rare in the UK. 

I need the UK version wiring diagrams.:4-dontkno

Can anyone help ?


----------



## topical (Mar 12, 2011)

I have the same theft alarm problem that you had last year. Did you find the answer?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

the factory system is messing up....take it to the dealership so they can turn it off at the ECM.


----------



## topical (Mar 12, 2011)

It'd be Ok if I was in the States - but in Uk my nearest full dealership is 200 miles away. 
I get a screen offering to disable the interior sensor when I get out - so I'll go on doing that until I next go up country - meanwhile if anyone has any ideas as to why my interior alarm sensor has suddenly starting triggering - or how to cure it, I'd be grateful.


----------

